# Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in Kiel



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

Redaktionell

*Deutsche Meisterschaft
Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in Kiel​*
*Was ist "Casting"?*
Die einen verstehen unter "Casting" die Auswahl von Schauspielern für eine Rolle, von Models für für einen Auftrag..

Für andere ist Casting ein "Angel"-Sport oder "Turnier"-Angeln"...

Für wieder andere ist es zwar Sport, hat aber mit Angeln so viel zu tun wie Scheibenschiessen mit Jagen.

Da auf jeden Fall aber Casting als Wurfübung mit Angelruten zumeist in Angelvereinen stattfindet, hat es zumindest in so weit mit Angeln und Anglern zu tun und ist damit auch bei uns 
 immer wieder mal ein Thema.

Teilweise auch kontrovers diskutiert, vor allem wenns ums Geld geht, aber auch angelpolitisch immer wieder umstritten:
Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten

*Deutsche Meisterschaften*
Die SHZ hat nun ein Video bei Yotutube eingestellt über die Freitag und Samstag auf dem Kieler Nordmark Sportfeld stattfindenden Deutschen Casting-Meisterschaften.

Interviews mit Anwesenden Funktionären und Aktiven und Einblicke und Erklärungen zum Casting kann sich der Interessierte hier also anschauen

Auch in ihrer Onlineausgabe macht die SHZ dafür Werbung:
https://www.shz.de/tipps-trends/lif...nd-koeder-rasenangeln-in-kiel-id17603026.html

Zum Video:



https://youtu.be/EvaElAuaL5g

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für wieder andere ist es zwar Sport, hat aber mit Angeln so viel zu tun wie Scheibenschiessen mit Jagen
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Werfen lernt man am besten mit teuren Wobblern an kleinen, zugewachsenen  Flüsschen...

Jede(r), der keine Millionärseltern hat ,wird sehr schnell vernünftig werfen um Verluste gering zu halten ;-) 

Davon ab:
Wer Spaß am Casting hat, soll halt casten....

Ich geh weiter eher angeln...


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Werfen lernt man am besten mit teuren Wobblern an kleinen, zugewachsenen  Flüsschen...
> 
> Jede(r), der keine Millionärseltern hat ,wird sehr schnell vernünftig werfen um Verluste gering zu halten ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Ne, die lernen genau werfen, weil sie zum fangen direkt unter den Busch kommen müssen ;-)) 

Nochmal: 
Casting ist ne tolle Sache für die, welche Freude dran haben..

Dass man es zum Angeln nicht braucht, beweisen Millionen Angler weltweit..

Schmälert ja nicht das Casting an sich...


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Hallo,

man braucht es nicht unbedingt, aber was ich da oft am Wasser für Wurfkünste "bewundern" kann - da würde ein bißchen Wurftraining vielen nicht schaden.
Vor allem, seit das Spinnfischen so "in" geworden ist, wollen halt viele das Rennen anfangen, bevor sie das Gehen gelernt haben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Alles gut - und dennoch für mich persönlich ist klar, dass das Casting zu Angeln halt ist wie Sex zu Sex mit Gummipuppen oder Bier zu alkoholfreies Bier - hat auch immer irgendwie irgendwas damit zu tun ;-)

So wie Casting auch irgendwie/irgendwas mit Angeln zu tun hat. 

Wie Scheibenschiessen mit der Jagd...

Deswegen ist Casting ja nicht schlecht....


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Lass denen doch den Spass. Und eine gute Wurfausbildung schadet nichts.
Was ich so am Wasser sehe, da sind manche schon glücklich dass der Köder ins Wasser fällt und nicht nebenan auf der Mole aufschlägt. 
Als Mitglied im Fußballverein unterstütze ich ja auch Faustball oder Gehen in der Leichtathletik. Beides für mich sinnfrei.
Nur, wenn wie in Baden-Württemberg der Verband wegen 20 Castern  in den Bundesverband eintritt ist das mit  100 000 € Beitrag  eher strafbar als sinnvoll.


----------



## KTF50 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Viele Angelvereine täten gut daran, sich einmal umzuschauen, womit man außer Angeln noch Beitragseinnahmen erzielen kann. So gibt es haufenweise Fußballvereine, die fast mehr Geld verdienen mit Wirbelsäulengymnastik, Zumba und was nicht alles als mit dem kleinen Haufen Leute auf dem Fußballplatz am Wochenende. Ein mir bekannter Tauchsportverein verdient derzeit haufenweise Geld mit dem Anbieten von Meermaiding, davon hätten die vor zwei Jahren noch nicht mal geträumt.
Was spricht also dagegen, dass ein Angelverein auch eine Casting-Sparte hat? Ihr werdet euch wundern, wieviele Interessenten es geben wird, die nichts mit ekligen Würmern, Maden oder gar zappelnden Fischen zu tun haben wollen, aber das Zielwerfen mit Rute und Gewicht spannend finden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Angelvereine haben eher Prolem mit zu viel Geld (Gemeinnützigkeit) ..

Und wenns doch nur um Geld geht, sollen sie doch ne Zulassung zum Cannabis-Anbau beantragen etc. - kommt mehr rüber als mit Casting, was ausser Castern kaum jemand interessiert...


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Hallo,

ich war als Jugendlicher ja zum Casting verdonnert, sonst hätte ich keine Erlaubnisscheine zum Angeln gekriegt.

Die Grundlagen der Wurftechnik hab ich da schon mitgekriegt, vom Angeln selber eher weniger.



> Werfen lernt man am besten mit teuren Wobblern an kleinen, zugewachsenen Flüsschen..


.

So ähnlich lief es bei mir, wenn auch nicht mit  Wobblern, sondern mit Blinker/Spinner. Aber auch die hab ich nur ungern abgerissen.

Nachdem ich 18 war und endlich ohne Begelitung angeln durfte, war ich viel mit der Spinnrute an solchen Gewässern unterwegs.

Meine Arbeitsdienste hab ich dann als Kampfrichter bei Casting-Turnieren abgeleistet und zum Spaß auch immer wieder mal nen Durchgang auf die Arenberg-Scheibe geworfen. Dabei hab ich bessere Punktzahlen erzielt als zu meiner aktiven Zeit als Jugendlicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



fishhawk schrieb:


> .
> 
> Meine Arbeitsdienste hab ich dann als Kampfrichter bei Casting-Turnieren abgeleistet und zum Spaß auch immer wieder mal nen Durchgang auf die Arenberg-Scheibe geworfen. Dabei hab ich bessere Punktzahlen erzielt als zu meiner aktiven Zeit als Jugendlicher.


Womit wieder bewiesen wäre:
Praktisches Angeln rulez ;-)


----------



## Andal (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Casting ist doch, wenn sich junge Blödchen beim Film zur ersten Rolle vöglen, oder!?


----------



## glavoc (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Nein Andal, dass ist wenn echte Wettkämpfe verboten sind, sogenannte "Ersatzhandlungen"^^...


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Meine Arbeitsdienste hab ich dann als Kampfrichter bei Casting-Turnieren abgeleistet und zum Spaß auch immer wieder mal nen Durchgang auf die Arenberg-Scheibe geworfen. Dabei hab ich bessere Punktzahlen erzielt als zu meiner aktiven Zeit als Jugendlicher.



Hallo,

aber schon richtig, aus fünf verschiedenen Entfernungen mit fünf verschiedenen Wurftechniken, nehme ich an.
Heutzutage ist ja z. B. bei den Jugend-Verbandsfischen neben der Fischerei noch ein Quiz und eben das Werfen, aber in stark abgeschwächter Version dabei (keine fünf Wurftechniken).
Dafür sind aber die Ergebnisse .......|uhoh: na ja, reden wir nicht darüber.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Schleie60 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Hi Leute 
Das Casting war bei uns früher als wir Angler werden wollten, genau wie die Schwimmstufe Pflicht. U Spaß hat,s auch gemacht, man konnte sich mit seinen Freunden messen. Tuch u Scheibe war der Renner. Fliege 
Skish kam später. Fazit wer die wenigsten Punkte, hatte mußte für TAUWÜRMER sorgen. Übrigens auf,n Friedhof gab's die Besten. Wurde ja auch immer gegossen. Gibt es denn noch in Angelvereinen soetwas....wie Casting? Wir waren Kinder 1970|wavey: Taschengeld war sehr knapp mußte..... mußte treffen lernen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Andal schrieb:


> Casting ist doch, wenn sich junge Blödchen beim Film zur ersten Rolle vöglen, oder!?


Hatt ich doch schon dran gedacht ;-)) 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Was ist "Casting"?*
> Die einen verstehen unter "Casting" die Auswahl von Schauspielern für eine Rolle, von Models für für einen Auftrag..
> 
> Für andere ist Casting ein "Angel"-Sport oder "Turnier"-Angeln"...


----------



## kuttenkarl (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Hallo,
das werfen auf die Ahrenbergscheibe, ist ein gutes Training für Angler (Junge und Alte). Hier wird der Grundstein für vernüftiges Werfen gelegt. Nach 20-jahren als Jugendleiter weiß ich, wovon ich rede. Es ist leicht zu sagen Casting hat mit angeln nichts zu tun. Komischerweise kommen diese Sprüche sehr oft von Anglern, die es nicht können oder zu faul sind es zu lernen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Andal (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



glavoc schrieb:


> Nein Andal, dass ist wenn echte Wettkämpfe verboten sind, sogenannte "Ersatzhandlungen"^^...



Das hat für mich so viel mit Angeln zu tun, wie Nordic Walking mit alpinem Skilauf... bloß weil Stecken im Spiel sind.


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



> Das Casting war bei uns früher als wir Angler werden wollten, genau wie die Schwimmstufe Pflicht.



So wie bei mir, ohne Casting keine Erlaubnisscheine zum Angeln.

Allerdings ist man bei Dingen, die man freiwillig und gerne tut meist erfolgreicher, als bei solchen, die man aus Zwang oder widerwillig macht.

Bei uns sind deshalb nur ganz wenige Jugendliche auch als Erwachsene noch beim Casting geblieben.  Auch ich war ab 18 dann nur noch beim Angeln aktiv.

Als der Casting-Zwang dann abgeschafft wurde hat sich auch die Turnierabteilung nur noch wenige Jahre gehalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Allerdings ist man bei Dingen, die man freiwillig und gerne tut meist erfolgreicher, als bei solchen, die man aus Zwang oder widerwillig macht.


Stimmt (fast) bei Allem...


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Schleie60 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Das Casting war bei uns früher als wir Angler werden wollten, genau wie die Schwimmstufe Pflicht. U Spaß hat,s auch gemacht, man konnte sich mit seinen Freunden messen. Tuch u Scheibe war der Renner.
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

@Lajos

Bist Du dann auch als Erwachsener noch beim Casting geblieben?


----------



## Kochtopf (19. August 2017)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenns doch nur um Geld geht, sollen sie doch ne Zulassung zum Cannabis-Anbau beantragen etc. -


Dicht am Fisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

gröööhl, ich schmeiss mich wech ;-))))

der war gut....


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



fishhawk schrieb:


> @Lajos
> 
> Bist Du dann auch als Erwachsener noch beim Casting geblieben?




Hallo,

nein, ich habe 1965 als ich aus der Jugendgruppe (18 Jahre) herauskam damit aufgehört. Da gab es andere Prioritäten; Führerschein, Auto, die Waggerli (für Nichtfranken: die Mädchen), dann der Barras etc. Manchmal habe ich es bedauert, aber meist nicht, denn um bei den Erwachsenen in den vorderen Reihen dabei zu sein, da hätte es schon viel Training und auch Zeit bedurft. Das habe ich dann später am Walter Pfandl gesehen, der ja 24 Weltmeistertitel hatte, der brach sich mal beim Skifahren das Bein (komplizierter Bruch) und konnte so 3-4 Monate nicht trainieren - dadurch schaffte er nicht mehr den Anschluss an die Weltspitze, zu der er doch einige Jahre gehört hatte. Der Walter, oder Dr. Walter Pfandl ist ja heuer im Früjahr verstorben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



> nein, ich habe 1965 als ich aus der Jugendgruppe (18 Jahre) herauskam damit aufgehört.



Das hat bei uns eben auch fast jeder so gemacht. Ohne Zwang, kein Casting mehr. Mit dem Angeln haben aber kaum welche aufgehört, denn ab 18 konnte man ja endlich wann und wo man wollte.

Walter Pfandl (RiP) war schon ein Original. Er hat ja im Wetten-Dass-Studio in ein Goldfischglas getroffen, nachdem Bernhard Langer beim Duell Casting-Rute gegen Golfschläger gekniffen hat.

Ich hab mal gesehen wie er beim Wurf eine Zweihand-Lachsrute in mehrere Teile zerlegt hat. 

Apropos Barras:  Ein Kumpel von mir ist extra bei den Castern geblieben, weil er dann seinen Grundwehrdienst in der Sportfördergruppe der Bundeswehr absolvieren durfte, statt als Stoppelshopser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Apropos Barras:  Ein Kumpel von mir ist extra bei den Castern geblieben, weil er dann seinen Grundwehrdienst in der Sportfördergruppe der Bundeswehr absolvieren durfte, statt als Stoppelshopser.


Das geht??
 Ich schmeiss mich wech ;-)))


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Hallo,

damals ja, denn er war im nationalen A-Kader.

Keine Ahnung, ob das heute noch so ist.

Die waren damals nur zwei Caster und in der Grundausbildung in Warendorf mit Leichtathleten, Handballern, Ruderern etc. unterwegs. Casting-Trainer gabs in Warendorf keinen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

so werden/wurden also meine Steuergelder verhunzt - für Casting bei der Bundeswehr ;-)))


----------



## Gufierer (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

So würde ich das nicht sehen Thomas, die sind dann in Afghanistan, mit Rute und Rolle gewaffnet, und werfen statt mit Bleien mit entsicherten Handgranaten um, aus sicherer Entfernung,die Taliban aus den Unterschlüpfen zu bomben!


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> so werden/wurden also meine Steuergelder verhunzt - für Casting bei der Bundeswehr ;-)))




Hallo Du VfB-Fan,

mit mir war damals der Heinze (Torwart beim VfB Ende der 1960er Jahre) in Böblingen beim Barras. Der verdiente natürlich nicht annähernd soviel wie heute gezahlt wird, aber doch schon üppig. Was glaubst Du, was da für den Großverdiener für ein Schmu lief, damit der ab Mittag zum Training konnte während wir für 90 DM im Monat den ganzen Tag geschliffen wurden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Ist wie überall: wer mehr kann kann sich auch mehr erlauben-  Mario Basler


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



> die sind dann in Afghanistan, mit Rute und Rolle gewaffnet



War ne andere Zeit.  Es gab zwar Wehrpflicht (zumindest fürs gemeine Volk), aber die Bundeswehr durfte nicht außerhalb der Grenzen der BRD tätig werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema - angucken kann man den Film jedenfalls. 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> *Deutsche Meisterschaft
> Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in Kiel​*
> ...


----------



## Jose (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

hauptsache die releasen den rasen 

ikebana für den winter :vik:


----------



## fishhawk (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



> Dass es Zielscheiben gibt die Namen haben finde ich aber zumindest lustig.



Ab 1:04 sieht man das Werfen auf die Arenberg-Tuchscheibe. Heißt offiziell Gewicht-Präzision, glaube ich. Muss man erst zweimal Unterhand, dann zur nächsten Position  Rechtswurf, dann zu Überkopf, dann zu Linkswurf und an der letzten Position beliebiger Stil.

Wer das beherrscht, tut sich auch am Wasser etwas leichter.

Das konnte ich nach intesivem Spinnfischen am zugewachsenen Fluss besser als zu jugendlichen Casting-Zeiten. Allerdings waren die echten Turnier-Caster schneller als ich. 

In der Leistungsklasse war ja oft die Zeit entscheidend, da die Spitzenwerfer meist die gleiche Punktzahl hatten.


----------



## Andal (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Das konnte ich nach intesivem Spinnfischen am zugewachsenen Fluss besser als zu jugendlichen Casting-Zeiten. Allerdings waren die echten Turnier-Caster schneller als ich.



Dafür sind die Caster auch sehr phantasielos bei der Köderführung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

heheehe, der war gut!!


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Andal schrieb:


> Dafür sind die Caster auch sehr phantasielos bei der Köderführung!




Hallo,

da hast Du wahrscheinlich recht. Liegt aber daran, dass die Vollblutcaster welche ich aus den späten 1960ern und den 1970ern kannte, so gut wie nie zum Angeln kamen.
Denn wenn man, wie viele unserer Werfer damals zur Weltspitze gehörte, geht das nur mit Training, Training und nochmal Training, dazu noch eine gehörige Portion Talent.
Ich fragte mal meinen Trainer von 1960 bis 1965, das Casting-Urgestein Berndt Matschewsky, wie oft er die letzten Jahre beim Angeln war. Die Antwort: in den letzten 40 Jahren so 3-4 mal|uhoh:.
Ich wusste ja, warum ich 1965 aufhörte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ørret (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Bei mir kommen Caster an den Haken...wüsste auch nicht wozu sonst Caster nutze sind:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Auch geil!!!!

Wettangler verstehen unter Caster ja nochma was anderes ;-))

Topp und danke für Hinweis  ;-))


----------



## Andal (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Der Biathlon der Caster. Verpuppen und wegfliegen.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Hallo,

mag ja alles sein. Aber wie schon erwähnt, es würde manchem am Wasser zum Vorteil gereichen, wenn er sich etwas mehr mit dem Werfen an sich befassen würde. Gerade was ich da bei jungen Leuten manchmal sehe; gerätemäßig wirklich gut ausgestattet, aber das Wurfvermögen hinkt meilenweit zurück.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## nostradamus (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

hi,
wenn ich mal zurück denke, dann hat mir die zeit als ich noch casting gemacht habe nicht sonderlich geschadet. Ich kann werfen und komme im allgemeinen auch dahin wo ich möchte. Fakt war allerdings auch, dass ich das ganze nicht übertrieben habe, aber für die deutsche meisterschaften hats halt immer genügt. 

mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> wenn ich mal zurück denke, dann hat mir die zeit als ich noch casting gemacht habe nicht sonderlich geschadet.


Wieso sollte es schaden?

Es ist halt schade, damit Zeit zu verplempern, wenn man werfen 
 ja auch direkt beim praktischen Angeln lernen könnte..

Für Angler..


----------



## nostradamus (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Klar, aber wie oft wirfst du beim angeln wirklich aus? Beim Casting allerdings wirfst du kontinuierlich und entsprechend kann man innerhalb einer überschaubaren zeit "zielgenau"  werfen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Spinnangeln?
Und lieber mit Spaß beim Angeln direkt längern und länger brauchen als gezwungen beim Casting.

Aber die Zeiten sind ja Gott sei Dank vorbei...

Und um es nochmal zu betonen:
Ich hab REIN GAR nix gegen Casting..

Hat für mich nur nix mit Angeln zu tun..

Das Video zeigt das ja auch klar, dass das alle nix mit Angeln zu tun hat.


----------



## nostradamus (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

wieviel leute kennst du, die wirlich gezielt beim spinnen stellen anwerfen und das ganze wirklich mehrmas hintereinander? 

Grundsätzlich sind wir aber zusammen, dass vor jahren zuviel wert aufs casting gelegt wurde seitens der verbände.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



> wieviel leute kennst du, die wirlich gezielt beim spinnen stellen anwerfen und das ganze wirklich mehrmas hintereinander?


Fast jeden einigermaßen geübten Spinnfischer - denn wenn de nix fängst weil Du Stellen nicht triffst, wirste Boilie- oder Wallerangler mit auslegen ;-)

Und wen juckts denn?
 Wer werfen lernen will, der wirds.
Ob beim Angeln oder mit Casting..

Und wer nicht so toll werfen kann/will, kann trotzdem Spaß beim Angeln haben...

So what also ?

Wie gesagt: 
Guckt das Video, dann wird klar, dass das alles nix mit Angeln zu tun hat (schon alleine vorgeschriebene und standardisierten Wurfhaltungen- geht aufm Sportplatz, aber nicht im Gebüsch am Bach, da MUSS man flexibel sein)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

so isses..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Ich hab heute 4x versucht zum Thema Casting was zu schreiben. Ich finde es so bedeutungslos und fernab vom Angeln, ich finde einfach keine Worte zu.

Einfach komisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

grins - der war such net schlecht.

Siehe Artikel:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da auf jeden Fall aber Casting als Wurfübung mit Angelruten zumeist in Angelvereinen stattfindet, *hat es zumindest in so weit mit Angeln und Anglern* zu tun und ist damit auch bei uns  immer wieder mal ein Thema.
> 
> Teilweise auch kontrovers diskutiert, vor allem wenns ums Geld geht, aber auch angelpolitisch immer wieder umstritten:
> Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Ich kriege dazu einfach keinen Gedanken zu diesem Thema zustande. Dieser "Sport" findet ja nun wirklich nirgends statt. Ich hab nie jemanden gehört der sich ne Rute zum Üben holt um besser zu treffen.

Wenn die Leute auf sowas Bock haben gehen sie in eine Kneipe, nen Bier und Dartpfeile. Ich stehe mit dem Casting sowas auf dem Schlauch, das macht mir ja fast Angst.


----------



## nostradamus (19. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Hi Fantastic Fishing,

tolleranz gegenüber den Leuten die das machen wäre nicht schlecht! Sie geben sich mühe und investieren teilweise mega viel zeit und betreuen viele jugendliche! Es geht mir nicht um das was sie machen, sondern eher darum, dass sie was machen! 
Schau einfach mal etwads übern tellerrand und denk an die leute die dich belächelt haben, als du ihnen erzählt hast, dass du angelsport betreibst .... . 

Gruß

MArio


----------



## Andal (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Kann vielleicht mal einer Eingeweihten was zu den Ruten sagen?

Die sehen mir alle recht selbstgebastelt aus. Nur so aus reinem Interesse würde ich das gerne wissen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Fantastic Fishing,
> 
> tolleranz gegenüber den Leuten die das machen wäre nicht schlecht! Sie geben sich mühe und investieren teilweise mega viel zeit und betreuen viele jugendliche! Es geht mir nicht um das was sie machen, sondern eher darum, dass sie was machen!
> Schau einfach mal etwads übern tellerrand und denk an die leute die dich belächelt haben, als du ihnen erzählt hast, dass du angelsport betreibst .... .
> ...



Vorne Weg, ich kritisiere niemanden für sein Engagement, aber das Argument der Jugendarbeit wird überall vorgeschoben. Hat den schönen moralischen Effekt innerhalb einer Diskussion ein undurchdringliches Schild aufzubauen.

Den Tellerrand gibt es doch beim Casting auch nicht oder ? Man muss doch immer die Mitte treffen ? Im übrigen betreibe ich auch keinen Angelsport. Ich bin auch kein Sportfischer. Ich bin Angler, einfach Angler.

Respektiere doch einfach, das ich mit diesem " Sport" nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## nostradamus (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

"Respektiere doch einfach, das ich mit diesem " Sport" nichts anfangen kann...."

das passt und das kann ich sehr gut respektieren! Ich hatte es anders verstanden! 

Jugendarbeit
Früher, als ich noch aktiv war in unserem Verband wurde sehr viel zeit in die jugendarbeit sowohl beim casting wie auch am Wasser von den betreuern investiert! 
Mir ist es sowas von schei... eg... was bzw. wie jugendliche beschäftigt werden, solang sie aus der bude kommen und nicht auf dumme ideen kommen .... !!


----------



## nostradamus (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Hi Andal,

die Ruten, die man auf die arnberscheibe einsetzt sind wirklich meist eigenbauten. Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass sie zwischen 1,60 und 2 m liegen und einen kurzen griff haben. Des Weiteren handelt es sich um ruten die recht hart ausfallen. 

Momentan bietet soweit ich weiss nur Paladin ruten an, die man auch nehmen kann. 

Gruß
mario

Sorry: Gerne können beide beiträge zusammengefasst werden!  War zu schnell


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



nostradamus schrieb:


> "Respektiere doch einfach, das ich mit diesem " Sport" nichts anfangen kann...."
> 
> das passt und das kann ich sehr gut respektieren! Ich hatte es anders verstanden!
> 
> ...



Ist ja alles richtig, aber als Randsportart oder Nische kann ja auch keiner Erwarten das hier jetzt die Sterne vom Himmel geschrieben werden. Dafür wird in Casting dann aber wenig Investiert oder die Jugend hat vor lauter Freude vergessen es über die Medien zu verbreiten ?

Was die Bude und Draußen angeht kann ich es den Kindern nicht verübeln. Die Welt ist vielleicht genauso groß wie Früher, sie hat aber weniger zu bieten. Hilft alles nichts, die Zukunft ist nicht Stein und Meißel sondern Social Media und virtual Life.  Schlimm ? Nein !


----------



## Andal (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Danke Mario! #6


----------



## nostradamus (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dafür wird in Casting dann aber wenig Investiert oder die Jugend hat vor lauter Freude vergessen es über die Medien zu verbreiten ?



kannst du über andere verbände urteilen? Hast du erfahrung mit Jugendarbeit im Angelbereich? Finde es witzig, dass du beurteilen willst welche Zeit wir damals investiert haben. |kopfkrat


----------



## nostradamus (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... Welt ist vielleicht genauso groß wie Früher, sie hat aber weniger zu bieten. Hilft alles nichts, die Zukunft ist nicht Stein und Meißel sondern Social Media und virtual Life.  Schlimm ? Nein !



Sorry, aber da muss ich dir absolut widersprechen! Die Welt ist nicht nur rot oder gelb, sondern die mischung macht es! Social Media und virtual Life ist wichtig, aber es bringt uns nichts, wenn die jugend nicht das reale leben leben und auch die natur kennen lernen!  Das sagt jemand, der täglich am PC sitzt und auch täglich mit jungen leuten arbeitet!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



nostradamus schrieb:


> kannst du über andere verbände urteilen? Hast du erfahrung mit Jugendarbeit im Angelbereich? Finde es witzig, dass du beurteilen willst welche Zeit wir damals investiert haben. |kopfkrat



Nicht damals, sondern heute ! Ich habe im Internet nichts über Casting gelesen und ich bin schon gut vernetzt. Das ist kein Angriff gegenüber deiner Leidenschaft oder deinem Engagement, kriege das nicht in den falschen Hals.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da muss ich dir absolut widersprechen! Die Welt ist nicht nur rot oder gelb, sondern die mischung macht es! Social Media und virtual Life ist wichtig, aber es bringt uns nichts, wenn die jugend nicht das reale leben leben und auch die natur kennen lernen!  Das sagt jemand, der täglich am PC sitzt und auch täglich mit jungen leuten arbeitet!



Du, mir gehts einfach nur um den Fakt das heute nichts mehr ohne Geld da draußen zu erreichen ist, viele Dinge in der Natur so reguliert sind und mit Kosten verbunden sind das du als als junger Bub gar nicht mehr anders kannst.

Viele Hobbies sind einfach wenig gefördert. Ich habe jahrelang ambitioniert Kraftsport betrieben, wurde dritter bei der deutschen Meisterschaft und gewann einen Pott Eiweiß für 20 Euro. Soviel dazu. Viele Bereiche sind davon durchdrungen, das der betriebene Aufwand nicht anerkannt oder gewürdigt wird. Wir leben in einer Welt wo die Maxime schneller, weiter und höher zählt. Wer nimmt es den Kids übel wenn die Vorbilder es vormachen ? Brauchste nur zum Fußball schauen..........


----------



## nostradamus (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Nein! Wir diskutieren und das ist doch genau das, wass man/wir in foren brauchen und was auch fehlt! 

Ich muss eins klarstellen. Casting war witzig, als ich jung war und ich habe es etwas betrieben, aber ich war angler! 
Worum es mir hier eher geht ist, dass Casting genauso wie das angeln eine berechtigung hat und wems gefällt .... . Über sinn und unsinn kann man genauso diskutieren wie übers angeln mit einem ähnlichen ergbenis ....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Nein! Wir diskutieren und das ist doch genau das, wass man/wir in foren brauchen und was auch fehlt!
> 
> Ich muss eins klarstellen. Casting war witzig, als ich jung war und ich habe es etwas betrieben, aber ich war angler!
> Worum es mir hier eher geht ist, dass Casting genauso wie das angeln eine berechtigung hat und wems gefällt .... . Über sinn und unsinn kann man genauso diskutieren wie übers angeln mit einem ähnlichen ergbenis ....



Keine Frage.

Mir ging es einfach darum das ich dem ganzen weder eine Bedeutung noch einen Sinn zuordnen kann weil einfach an mir vorbei lief. Ich schrieb doch das ich keine Worte dafür finde, es eine Nische ist.

Nur, wenn der Angelverband dafür aufkommt oder es finanziert, dann ist doch eine Diskussion angebracht oder ? Wenn irgendwer Fußbälle als Munition für Kanonen nutzt und daraus einen Sport macht muss der DFB das dann finanzieren ?


----------



## nostradamus (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

du ich verstehe was du meinst! 
Beim Thema Geld und Verbände bin ich zu 100% bei dir! Ich bin auch der meinung, das einige Verbände zuviel Geld für Casting ausgeben! Wir sind angler und entsprechend sollte man mehr geld dafür ausgeben wie fürs casting oder für die verwaltung!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



nostradamus schrieb:


> du ich verstehe was du meinst!
> Beim Thema Geld und Verbände bin ich zu 100% bei dir! Ich bin auch der meinung, das einige Verbände zuviel Geld für Casting ausgeben! Wir sind angler und entsprechend sollte man mehr geld dafür ausgeben wie fürs casting oder für die verwaltung!



Casting und Angeln haben an und für sich nicht mal was gemeinsam. Wenn du genaues werfen üben willst Fang an zu Feedern. :vik:

Im Endeffekt dreht sich das aber eh im Kreis, ich bin da nicht tief genug in der Materie drin.


----------



## nostradamus (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

wie ich bereits am anfang kurz erwähnt habe, habe ich das ganze halbherzig betrieben, aber dennoch hat es für einen deutschen meister als jugendlicher und mehrere landestitel sowie die teilnahme als erwachsener bei den deutschen meisterschaften genügt.
Du wirst lachen, aber ich habe über jahre erfolgreich gefedert, danach kam das spinnen am fluss gemeinsam mit dem wallerangeln dazu und das casting hat geholfen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



nostradamus schrieb:


> wie ich bereits am anfang kurz erwähnt habe, habe ich das ganze halbherzig betrieben, aber dennoch hat es für einen deutschen meister als jugendlicher und mehrere landestitel sowie die teilnahme als erwachsener bei den deutschen meisterschaften genügt.
> Du wirst lachen, aber ich habe über jahre erfolgreich gefedert, danach kam das spinnen am fluss gemeinsam mit dem wallerangeln dazu und das casting hat geholfen!



Klar wird es helfen, es schult ja gewissermaßen deine Fähigkeiten und lässt dich unter Garantie lernen wie das Gerät richtig bedient und eingestellt wird. Fehlt nur halt der Fisch.

Ist halt ne Wahrnehmungssache, gibt ja viele Randsportarten. Casting lehnt sich halt Dicht ans Angeln ran und wie wir alle Wissen ist jeder zweite Angler Großwildjäger, Macho, Zuhälter, Schläger und immer eine Kragenweite besser, weshalb Casting nicht in den Kreis der Edlen passt weil der Kampf mit dem Fisch fehlt und das nasse Element.

Casting ist halt auch son dämlicher Name. Wenn du Google fragst kommt ne RTL Show oder ne Frau auf der weißen Couch. :l:q


----------



## nostradamus (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

100 Punkte! 
Geschadet hat es nicht! 
Sexy war es auch nicht! 
Ich vergesse nie folgende storry: 
Ich habe studiert und war in der fachschaft! 
die deutschen meisterschaften gehen über mehrere tage und ich hatte frei und bin in die uni gefahren und hing am pc ab, als eine gute freundin rein kam und wir uns unterhielten. Sie lachte und erzählte mir, dass doch paar idioten in kassel die deutschen meisterschaften im casting abhielten. sie erklärte mir, dass die idioten mit einer kleinen angel ziel treffen müssten und das ganze ohe wasser und sie lachte und lachte! meine reaktion bestand darin, dass ich meine startnummer erhob und ihr erklärte, dass ich einer von den idioten sei.... . wir haben tränen gelacht...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



nostradamus schrieb:


> 100 Punkte!
> Geschadet hat es nicht!
> Sexy war es auch nicht!
> Ich vergesse nie folgende storry:
> ...



:m

Lass mal, Friedfischangeln wird das neue Casting. Fische sind zu klein, Wettkämpfe verboten, Köderfische brauch keiner weil alle mit der Spinnangel unterwegs sind. Wir tragen aller unser Päckchen.


----------



## nostradamus (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

#g#g#g#g


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Casting  war halt in den 60- 70 igern und nach meinem Bildarchiv auch 1930  angesehen. Richtige kleine Sportarenen waren voll besetzt bei Landesmeisterschaften und die Zeitungen haben darüber berichtet. Wir haben auch ehemalige Welt- und deutsche Meister im Verein. Wie schon weiter vorne gesagt, lass doch denen den Spass. Tut keinem Weh solange man kein Blei abbekommt. Nur gehört das als Bereich Casting in den Verbänden ausgegliedert vom Zwangsbeitrag der Angler. Das ist doch entscheidend.
Müll sammeln entlang den Gewässern hat auch nichts mit Angeln zu tun oder Nistkästen für Vögel zu bauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Andal schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht mal einer Eingeweihten was zu den Ruten sagen?
> 
> Die sehen mir alle recht selbstgebastelt aus. Nur so aus reinem Interesse würde ich das gerne wissen.



Da kannste gerne den VDSF/DAFV unterstützen, den Angelverhinderungsverband und Castingfürsprecher:
http://www.dafvshop.de/produkt-kategorie/castingsport/casting-ruten/



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Nur gehört das als Bereich Casting in den Verbänden ausgegliedert vom Zwangsbeitrag der Angler.


Casting in einem eigenen Verband ohne schröpfen der Angler würde ich auch sofort unterstützen.. 

Hab ja nix gegen Casting an sich (oder gegen Synchronschwimmen, Kanuslalom, Krabbenwettpuhlen - alles seriöse Sportarten, die alle nix weiter mit Angeln zu tun haben, als dass auch Wasser irgendwie ne Rolle spielt (was beim Casting ja nicht mal der Fall ist, ausser es regnet  ;-))) )..


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> Guckt das Video, dann wird klar, dass das alles nix mit Angeln zu tun hat (schon alleine vorgeschriebene und standardisierten Wurfhaltungen- geht aufm Sportplatz, aber nicht im Gebüsch am Bach, da MUSS man flexibel sein)...




Hallo,

hier irrst Du Thomas. Gerade für die Spinner-Arenberg-Disziplin muss man Wurfarten/Wurfhaltungen lernen welche einem in der Praxis an zugewachsenen Ufern sehr nützlich sind.
Daran dachte ich z. B. neulich an unserer Wörnitz beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht. Da waren einige Stellen, die konnte man nur anwerfen, wenn man den Wurf von links gut beherrscht. Auch ist der Pendelwurf manchmal von Vorteil und um den wirklich gut zu können, braucht auch ein gutes Gefühl für das Gerät.

Pertri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Andal schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht mal einer Eingeweihten was zu den Ruten sagen?
> 
> Die sehen mir alle recht selbstgebastelt aus. Nur so aus reinem Interesse würde ich das gerne wissen.




Hallo,

hier ist die Zeit natürlich auch nicht stehen geblieben und da gibt es viele speziell angefertigte Ruten, welche sich aber in den vorgeschriebenen Grenzen bewegen müssen.
Bei uns Jugendlichen, Anfang/Mitte der 1960er gab es die sogenante Gebrauchsgeräteklasse. D.h. man warf mit den Ruten, mit denen auch gefischt wurde. War wahrscheinlich auch dem Umstand geschuldet, dass eine spezielle Ausrüstung das damals für viele doch etwas knappe Budget überschritten hätte. Ich habe meine damalige "Spinnangel" noch, das war eine DAM-Vollglasrute mit 1,80 Meter, bestückt mit einer Mitchell 304. Mit der warf ich das Weitwurfgewicht von 10 Gramm (die Zielgewichte hatten 7,5 Gramm) an der 20er Mono aber auch 50 Meter weit und wenns ganz gut lief auch mal drüber. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier irrst Du Thomas. Gerade für die Spinner-Arenberg-Disziplin muss man Wurfarten/Wurfhaltungen lernen welche einem in der Praxis an zugewachsenen Ufern sehr nützlich sind.


Schau Dir die verkrampfte, auf reinen Sport ausgelegte Wurfhaltung im Video an - damit biste an jedem echten Gewässer schlicht verloren.
Wer da nicht flexibel werfen kann, sondern nur seinen Casting-Fusspallplatzwurfstil abrufen, ist verloren.
Hat schon seinen Grund, dass die Jungs mit ihrem Toppleistungen auf standardisierten Plätzen/Plätzen/Entfernungen statt in realer Natur unterwegs sind..

Und daher kernen die auch nur das..

Ein Formel1- Fahrer muss auch nicht zwangsweise gut und sicher durch die Stuttgarter Rush Hour kommen, nur weil er schnell im Kreis fahren kann...


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schau Dir die verkrampfte, auf reinen Sport ausgelegte Wurfhaltung im Video an - damit biste an jedem echten Gewässer schlicht verloren.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Ist doch klasse, wenn Du gelernt hast so verkrampft zu werfen mit normalem Gerät, wobei das "verkrampfte"  ja auf Spezialruten in einer Spezialdisziplin aufm Fussballplatz zugeschnitten ist.

Bist halt ein Toller mit viel Erfahrung, der das locker adaptieren kann..
Topp!!
#6#6#6

Ich würde trotzdem lieber Jungen das Werfen am Wasser beibringen in der anglerischen Praxis, wo es mehr Spaß macht, was für Angler sinnvoller ist und wobei man noch Fisch fangen kann....

Und wer casten lernen will statt angeln, kann ja jederzeit auf den Fussballplatz gehen zum üben (oder - wie manche "bösartig" anmerkten - auf die Besetzungscouch :q:q:q )..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



bastido schrieb:


> Caster sind eben Werfer, 10000m Läufer sind Leichtathleten und Angler sind Angler. Jugendarbeit ist in allen Bereichen wichtig aber deswegen muss man hier nicht Dinge miteinander verknüpfen die nix miteinander zu tun haben, wenn jemand Bock auf zwei Hobbys hat, bitteschön. Finanzierung dann durch den Verband deutscher Caster (VDC).


Danke bastido, genau mein Denken..


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Hallo bastido,

da hast Du schon recht und wer sich für das Werfen interessiert, wird es auch lernen. Die Pro-Casting Schreiber hier sagen ja auch nur, dass es ihnen für das praktische Angeln bestimmt nicht geschadet hat.
Und ja, ein Hexenwerk sind bestimmte Wurfarten nicht, nur, was ich am Wasser so sehe, können das nur Wenige wirklich gut.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist doch klasse, wenn Du gelernt hast so verkrampft zu werfen mit normalem Gerät, wobei das "verkrampfte"  ja auf Spezialruten in einer Spezialdisziplin aufm Fussballplatz zugeschnitten ist.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber man bekommt eben mit einer anderen Handhaltung von links keinen vernünftigen Wurf hin, ist der reinen Zweckmäßigkeit geschuldet.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


beim Casting - beim Angeln geht vieles...


----------



## torstenhtr (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

bastido:


> Mir ist ja nicht ganz klar warum sich einige gemüssigt fühlen das zu verteidigen, soll doch jeder machen was ihm Spaß bereitet.



Ich kann es schon nachvollziehen. Solche Diskussionen entstehen, weil die AB-Redaktion mit ihren Kommentaren und dümmlichen Vergleichen Vorurteile schürt. Das wirkt schon diskriminierend. Deswegen finde ich es gut das sich einige - die wirklich davon Ahnung haben - sich wehren und nicht alle die Redaktionsmeinung nachplappern. Also Danke dafür.



> Das ist ja kurz davor, dass man ohne Caster zu sein nicht angeln kann.



Ich konnte nicht erkennen, dass hier jemand missionieren wollte.



> Man muss jetzt aber auch nicht so tun als wenn Würfe von links oder Unterhandwürfe Hexenwerk wären.



Ich kann deine Erfahrungen nicht einschätzen. Den Linkswurf würde ich jedoch als einen der Schwierigsten einschätzen, zumindestens wenn es gezielt sein soll.



> Angeln ist im Gegensatz zu Casten für mich auch kein Sport, hat einfach nix miteinander zu tun.



Das ist deine Meinung. Ich sehe das Angeln für mich klar als Sport an (-> mache Eigenrecherche zur Begriffsdefinition "Sport"), hat nur begrenzt etwas mit Nahrungsbeschaffung zu tun. Casting ist historisch direkt aus dem Angeln entstanden und hat sehr viel gemeinsam.



> Finanzierung dann durch den Verband deutscher Caster (VDC).



Gab es in Berlin in Form des BCAV, ist gescheitert, leider. Aber das ist Verbandspolitik und hat weniger mit dem Hobby an sich zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Ich find meine Vergleiche zielführend.

Müssen Dir ja nicht gefallen - gut, dass Du das darlegst ;-)))

Zur Finanzierung gibts ja die von Dr. Thomas Günther angestossene Diskussion:
Warum Angler nicht für den Castingsport zahlen sollten


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

kann ich wiederum so unterschreiben, bastido...


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Erfahrungen nicht einschätzen. Den Linkswurf würde ich jedoch als einen der Schwierigsten einschätzen, zumindestens wenn es gezielt sein soll.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

offtopic an


bastido schrieb:


> Und wenn man schon Historie bemüht, dann braucht man zum Angeln weder Rute noch Rolle aber Wasser und Fische. In vielen Regionen der Erde reichen heute noch Haken, Köder und Schnur.


Das war Fischen zur Ernährung - Angeln ist zur Freizeitgestaltung.. 
Du erinnerst Dich an die Diskussion? 
Definition Angeln
:q:q

offtopic aus..

Auch nochmal:
Ich hab auch nix gegen Casting..
xmal geschrieben.
Hat nur für mich nix beim Angeln zu suchen, ist was Eigenes..


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



bastido schrieb:


> Lajos, nicht falsch verstehen ich habe nix gegen die Sportart Casten und auch nix gegen Caster. Selbstverständlich ist Wurftrainig gut für werfen und joggen gut für Kondition sowie Stricken für meine Knotenkünste, genauso wie Turnen für meine Qualitäten in der Halfpipe gut wäre. Wer möchte, gerne.



Hallo,

verstehe ich schon nicht falsch, habe ja schon vor 52 Jahren |wavey: mit dem aktiven Casten aufgehört. Danach hatte ich nur noch manchmal als Zuschauer oder Kampfrichter bei den Turnieren Kontakt zur Szene. Eben weil ich Angeln wollte und nicht nur für das Casting trainieren. Ein paar Jahre später, als wir einige Weltklassewerfer im Verein hatten und ich sah, wie die trainieren mussten, wusste ich, dass ich und etliche andere auch, den richtigen Weg gewählt hatten, denn zum Angeln hatten diese Werfer fast keine Zeit mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



bastido schrieb:


> Und wenn man schon Historie bemüht, dann braucht man zum Angeln weder Rute noch Rolle aber Wasser und Fische. In vielen Regionen der Erde reichen heute noch Haken, Köder und Schnur.



Ob man nun angelt, oder fischen geht, damit die buckelige Mischpoche zu Hause etwas zu knabbern hat, oder ob man es nur seiner selbst willen tut, spielt ja hier mal gar keine Rolle. Aber wie Bastido ganz treffend bemerkte, es sind dazu Fische und Wasser von Nöten, was beim Rasenweit- und Kunstwurf einfach nicht vorhanden ist. Daraus folgt zwangsläufig, dass Casting nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat und höchstens ein Ableger davon sein kann.


----------



## torstenhtr (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

bastido:


> Alles sehr abenteuerlich. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe will man als Caster als Angler wahrgenommen werden und wenn jemand das anders sieht ist es Diskriminierung.


Nein, das verstehst du falsch. Die meisten, die Castingsport betreiben, machen das als Ergänzung und nicht als Alternative zum praktischen Angeln.
Es gibt nur sehr wenige, die ausschließlich Casting betreiben. Deswegen gehen auch Argumente ins Leere.



> Angeln im ursprünglichen Sinne hat selbstverständlich etwas mit Nahrungsbeschaffung zu tun aber vor allem mit Fische fangen.


Beschäftige dich mit der Historie des Angelns. Der Begriff Sport entstammt aus dem engl. "disport" und bedeutet Zeitvertreib, sich vergnügen etc. Angeln diente ursprünglich vor allem der Unterhaltung, siehe engl. Literatur aus dem 15 Jh. Es ist die Gehirnwäsche der Behörden / Verbände zu verdanken, die Angeln in Deutschland nur als Nahrungsbeschaffung sehen.



> Ich muss als Angler keinen Linkswurf, womöglich noch nach Zeit, aus genau festgelegten Abständen in automatisierten Bewegungsabläufen punktgenau ausführen und ständig reproduzieren.


Man muss nicht; es kann aber durchaus ein Vorteil sein. Die festgelegten Abstände dienen der Vergleichbarkeit im Turnier. Beim Training wirft man durchaus unterschliedl. Distanzen. 



> Desweiteren war die Aussage , Angeln sei kein Sport, wohl eindeutig als meine Meinung gekennzeichnet und Historie spielt nun schon mal gar keine Rolle.


Eben deine Meinung, für mich spielt das sehr wohl eine Rolle.



> Dass ein eigener Verband der Caster scheitert, kann ich mir allerdings gut vorstellen und hier scheint ja auch der Hund begraben. Ohne diese Angliederung und damit Finanzierung durch Anglerverbände wäre dies wohl das Aus, was ich weder positiv noch negativ sehe.


Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass wir durchaus diese Möglichkeiten abgewogen haben, aber es ist nicht so einfach wie du denkst. Dazu müsstest du tief in der Verbandspolitik stecken und du müsstest wissen wie Sportförderung abläuft.
Ich glaube nicht das es das "Aus" wäre, da es andere Nationen mit eigenen Castingverbänden gibt.



> Wenn ich mich Irre, wäre es kein Problem dies ohne diese Krücke, hat irgendwo und irgendwie was mit Angeln zu tun, zu organisieren und auch zu finanzieren ohne sich mit ahnungslosen und diskriminierenden Anglern auseinander setzten zu müssen.


Es gibt nicht die "diskriminierenden" Angler; ich hatte mich lediglich auf einen Kommentar der Redaktion bezogen. Deine Argumentationn zu dem Thema ist vollkommen i.o. Im Gegenteil; viele Angler mit denen ich gesprochen habe sind eher aufgeschlossen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Andal schrieb:


> Ob man nun angelt, oder fischen geht, damit die buckelige Mischpoche zu Hause etwas zu knabbern hat, oder ob man es nur seiner selbst willen tut, spielt ja hier mal gar keine Rolle. Aber wie Bastido ganz treffend bemerkte, es sind dazu Fische und Wasser von Nöten, was beim Rasenweit- und Kunstwurf einfach nicht vorhanden ist. Daraus folgt zwangsläufig, dass Casting nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat und höchstens ein Ableger davon sein kann.


So isses - wie Tontaubenschiessen und Jagd...


----------



## Andal (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Und das ganze auch wertfrei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

logo, ich find ja Casting als Leistungssport klasse..

Könnte man richtig was draus machen..


----------



## Andal (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Das könnte wohl etwas schwierig werden. Die Herren Funktionäre wirken doch alle etwas knöchern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

je nu, warum sollen dies einfacher haben als Angler?
;-))))


----------



## fishhawk (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Für nen Jugendleiter ist es sicher einfacher 20-30 Jugendlichen auf dem Sportplatz die Grundzüge des Werfens beizubringen, als das Ganze am Wasser zu versuchen. Also Casting als Ergänzung zur Jugendarbeit finde ich durchaus sinnvoll.

So wie es bei uns gelaufen ist, fand ich das aber schon etwas deplatziert.

Es gab ohne Casting keine Erlaubnisscheine zum Angeln.
Ich musste 1,5 Jahre wöchentlich Wurfübungen absolvieren, bis ich die erste Angelerlaubnis bekommen habe. Und das auch nur, weil der Chef in Urlaub war und der Verteter selbst gerne geangelt hat.

Einem Kumpel von mir haben sie mit Kartenentzug gedroht, weil er mal nicht mit zum einem auswärtigen Turnier fahren wollte. Ich empfand das  immer als Zwang, und hab mich gefragt, warum das in einem *Angelverein* so sein muss. Hab deshalb auch nur soviel gemacht, dass es für die Angelkarte gerreicht hat. Ich war am Wochenende lieber am Wasser als auf dem Sportplatz.

In sechs Jahren Jugendgruppe waren unsere Jugendlichen zwar fast jede Woche auf dem Sportplatz und je nach Leistung auch an so manchen Wochenenden auf Turnieren unterwegs, Ich kann mich allerdings nur an einen einzigen Angelausflug mit dem dann neuen Jugendleiter erinnern. Praktische Ausbildung zum Angeln fand quasi nicht statt, das hätte wohl nur das Casting-Training gestört.

Als der Castingzwang dann wegfiel, hat sich die Turnierabteilung nicht mehr lange gehalten, obwohl auch bei uns früher Deutsche Meisterschaften und auch zwei WM-Titel errungen wurden.

@Lajos

Wie sieht es denn bei auch aus. Ihr wart ja unter Bernd Matschewsky (RiP) die bayerische Casting Hochburg. Ist davon noch was übrig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



fishhawk schrieb:


> In sechs Jahren Jugendgruppe waren unsere Jugendlichen zwar fast jede Woche auf dem Sportplatz und je nach Leistung auch an so manchen Wochenenden auf Turnieren unterwegs, Ich kann mich allerdings nur an einen einzigen Angelausflug mit dem dann neuen Jugendleiter erinnern. *Praktische Ausbildung zum Angeln fand quasi nicht statt, das hätte wohl nur das Casting-Training gestört.*


Und genau da stört mich Casting extrem!! 
Deswegen eigene Vereine, eigene Verbände...


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



fishhawk schrieb:


> @Lajos
> 
> Wie sieht es denn bei auch aus. Ihr wart ja unter Bernd Matschewsky (RiP) die bayerische Casting Hochburg. Ist davon noch was übrig?



Hallo,

na ja, bis Ende der 1960er waren die "Schwandorfer" auch noch Hochburg, Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt. Dann kamen unsere Weltmeister, allen voran der Walter Pfandl, dann zwei der Matschewsky Kinder, der Theo und die Susi.
Nicht zu vergessen der Berndt selbst, welcher in der jeweiligen Altersklasse auch ein paar Weltmeistertitel hatte.
Als ich im letzten Jahr mal beim Theo war, sah ich auch die Medaillensammlung seines Vaters: allein etwa 140 Deutsche Meistertitel ( 1., 2., und 3. Plätze), nach den Europameistern fragte ich schon gar nicht mehr.
In dieser Zeit nahm man einen Europameistertitel bei uns als was Normales an, wurden doch jedes Jahr so 6-8 Weltmeistertitel eingeheimst.
Der Berndt war zwar in meiner Jugendzeit (1960-1965) ein konsequenter Trainer, aber wie schon erwähnt, ein nicht so guter Werfer hatte keine Repressalien hinsichtlich eines "Nicht-Angeln gehen Dürfens" zu befürchten. Insoweit hatte das Casting bei uns mit dem Angeln nichts zu tun (Thomas wird sich freuen).Dadurch hatten wir wahrscheinlich mehr Spass an der Sache als es bei Dir der Fall war.
1972 trat dann der Bayerische Fischereiverband aus dem Deutschen Dachverband aus (der Thomas freut sich noch mehr) und schon hatten unsere Werfer keine Starterlaubnis bei internationalen Turnieren mehr. Daraufhin wurde dann der Nürnberger-Casting Club 1972 gegründet, welcher dem Deutschen Dachverband beitrat und schon war die Starterlaubnis wieder da. Aber die Casting-Gruppe war kein Teil unseres Anglervereins mehr. Etwa zehn Jahre konnte das hohe Niveau gehalten werden, dann ging es langsam bergab. Der Nachwuchs fehlte bzw. kam nicht mehr auf das Niveau unserer Super-Werfer. Der Berndt war dann auch mehr auf nationaler Ebene für das Casting tätig.
Den 1972 gegründeten Verein, gibt es seit Jahren schon nur noch auf dem Papier. Eine eigene Castinggruppe im Verein wurde nie mehr aufgebaut. Die Jugend erhält noch eine kleine Kurzeinweisung, damit sie wenigsten ein bißchen Ahnung haben und das wars. Ja, die Zeiten ändern sich. 
So  oder so, wie mans nimmt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ørret (21. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/643-deutsche-meister-im-casting-aus-niedersachsen.html

Das bei den Jugendlichen die Meister ausgerechnet aus Niedersachsen kommen finde ich ja irgendwie geil|supergri#6
Auch wenn ich nicht ganz viel vom casting halte


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

grins....


----------



## fishhawk (23. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



> Das bei den Jugendlichen *die Meister* ausgerechnet aus Niedersachsen kommen



Der Begriff "die Meister" ist vielleicht etwas irreführend, denn es sind ja lediglich 4 Titel.  Es gibt in den verschiedenen Altersklassen bis zu 7 Diszlipinen + Mehrkampftitel jeweils für Jungs und Mädchen.

Trotzdem natürlich Respekt für alle erfolgreichen Teinnehmer, egal welcher Herkunft.

Was Thomas weniger zum Grinsen bringen wird, ist ein Statement des Landesfischereiverbandes B.W. .

Für die ist Casting "eine Disziplin des Angelsports".

Darüber kann man sicher unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Für die ist Casting "eine Disziplin des Angelsports".
> 
> Darüber kann man sicher unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.


Als richtiger Angler nicht...
Als Verbandler schon...
:g:g:g


----------



## Kochtopf (23. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als richtiger Angler nicht...
> Als Verbandler schon...
> :g:g:g



Grundsätzlich teile ich deine Meinung zum Verbandsversagen, aber das du hier in "richtige" und  wohl "falsche" Angler unterscheidest ist keinen Deut besser (gemeinsam sind wir stark und so). Ich kann Casting nix abgewinnen aber wenn jemand der Meinung ist dass es zum angelsport gehört wie die IRA zu Sinn Fein ficht das nicht die Eigenschaft Angler zu sein an


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Es gibt keine "falschen" Angler, habe ich nicht behauptet.. 

Nur Angler und organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer (siehe Name Dachverband)...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der Angler – Das Angeln*
> Angeln ist, als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur – auch nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz - zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, sowie der Möglichkeit, einen Teil der Fische zur Verwertung entnehmen zu können, wo das erlaubt ist.
> .......................
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

Hallo Thomas,

also die organisierten Angelfischer die ich kenne erfüllen aber zu 90 Prozent nicht Deine Kriterien welche angeblich den Unterschied zwischen "Angler und Anglerfischer" ausmachen.
Du weisst doch selbst, dass es bei uns im "Süden" ohne Mitglied in einem Verein zu sein es sehr schwer ist an, gute Gewässer ranzukommen.
Darum sind eben rund 90 Prozent der organisierten "Angelfischer" in Vereinen, um eben besser Angeln zu können, bessere Gewässer zur Verfügung zu haben und nicht deshalb, weil sie an Vereinsleben, Gewässerbewirtschaftung oder gar Gremienarbeit interessiert sind.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*

siehe:


> Es gibt aber natürlich auch „Mischformen“.


----------



## fishhawk (23. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



> und nicht deshalb, weil sie an Vereinsleben, Gewässerbewirtschaftung oder gar Gremienarbeit interessiert sind.



und wegen Casting wahrscheinlich auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft, Video zu Casting: Ohne Fisch und Köder - Rasenangeln in K*



fishhawk schrieb:


> und wegen Casting wahrscheinlich auch nicht.


:vik::vik::vik:


----------

